# 3 Weeks Left...



## twinkletoes (Jun 23, 2003)

To pre-register for the first ever Roy Harris BJJ seminar in Connecticut!  The seminar will take place in Middletown, CT on Saturday August 16th and Sunday August 17th (privates with Roy are available on Monday the 18th).  Mr. Harris is a 2nd degree Black Belt in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu under Professor Joe Moreira.  He is also a senior instructor in Bruce Lee's Jeet Kune Do Concepts, and the VP of Paul Vunak's Progressive Fighting Systems.  He is an amazing instructor with an incredible talent for teaching.  

Prereg deadline: July 16th. (After that, the rates go up!)

Check out www.modernselfdefense.com/royharris.htm for more details.  Day 1 will cover *Leglocks*:  Mechanics, Control, Entries, and Counters.  Day 2 will cover * Controlling from the Half Guard:* top and bottom.  

If you have never trained with Mr. Harris, you don't know what you're missing!  

INSTRUCTORS:  Bring 5 students and your admission is free!  

Call (860) 830-6153 or email info@modernselfdefense.com

See you there!

~Chris

PS - Want a flyer?  Email me your mailing address and I will send it right out!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

Did we get a review (maybe in another forum)?


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 21, 2003)

Wow, what a mind-blowing seminar!

We had about 25 participants, from as far away as Chicago!  Fortunately, the blackouts in NYC and parts of CT only clogged the airports enough to delay Mr. Harris flight, and nobody's travel plans were cancelled!  

Day 1 featured 4 hours of ankle locks, broken down into such minute detail that even the participants who had NEVER done a leglock before were able to snap on BRUTAL ankle locks by the end of the day.  Mr. Harris covered:

4 Basic Ankle Locks
-Straight Foot Lock (yowch!)
-Far Arm Achilles Tendon Press
-Heel Hook (and variation)
-Modified Ankle lock (I have never even SEEN this before--it felt like it was half heel hook, and half toe hold!)

4 Seated Control Positions:  these are the most important part of leglocks-controlling the rest of the body, so that you maintain enough leverage to finish without them countering or escaping!

4 Control Positions when your opponent stands up.

2 Flow drills to practice flowing in and out of reverse heelhooks

Day 2:  The second day we worked on the half guard, which is a tricky position.  The topic that went along with it was the difference between beginner and intermediate BJJ.  The theme of the day was "learning to let go of 100% control and fight with only 51% control."  The half guard techniques were common-sense and outstanding.  Each one included drills to practice the position and move in and out of it easily.  

The control that Mr. Harris can attain from either the top or bottom of this position is amazing!

The second day ended with a long Q&A session, followed by a chance to roll with Mr. Harris, which most participants took advantage of.  True to his earlier word, he took it as a time to play around and have fun, giving everybody a really entertaining experience on the mat with him.  

The Highlight of the seminar for me (the host), was certainly this:

A write-up of the first day, along with a color picture, made the front page of the sunday paper!  I've never bought so many copies of the paper before!

~TT


----------

